# Wanted: CWC SBS Diver



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

*Wanted: CWC SBS Diver*


View Advert


Looking for a matte or polished (not black) CWC SBS diver, either the quartz version without day/date complication or the automatic version with date complication. Not fussed about it being "issued". Let me know if you've got one for sale!













*Advertiser*

JacobMoogberg



*Date*

26/08/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

